# Does anyone know of a UK Labweiler/Rottador breeder?



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

As above? Had a good look around but can't find any!
Jess


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

no!

why not get one of them but not crossed?


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

missmoore said:


> no!
> 
> why not get one of them but not crossed?


I probably will as im not generally keen on cross breeds but I met one of these the other day and he was just perfect, best bits of both dogs and just incredible, would love one.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

harlequin said:


> As above? Had a good look around but can't find any!
> Jess


Found one looking for a home.
9 month old Rottweiler x Golden Lab for sale in Oxford on Freeads Classifieds - Mixed-breed Dogs classifieds


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

harlequin said:


> I probably will as im not generally keen on cross breeds but I met one of these the other day and he was just perfect, best bits of both dogs and just incredible, would love one.


The next one you see may have the worse traits of both parent breeds and be a total nightmare:devil:

My two Labradoodle have totally different temperaments, coat and looks - you would not think they were the same cross as one looks Poodley and the other looks lke a hairy Hound of the Baskervilles:gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i saw this cross at a shelter near me the other day


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

kirksandallchinchillas said:


> The next one you see may have the worse traits of both parent breeds and be a total nightmare:devil:


Agreed, plus the fact the parents wont be health tested so you will run the risk of hip and elbow displacia.

They do come up in rescue now and then though. But I wouldnt be buying one from a breeder as you will just be encouraging them to cross those breeds. And no respectable breeder would cross two dogs.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't imagine anyone intentionally crossing such different dogs but have known a few that came via rescue - may be worth keeping an eye out.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> Agreed, plus the fact the parents wont be health tested so you will run the risk of hip and elbow displacia.
> 
> They do come up in rescue now and then though. But I wouldnt be buying one from a breeder as you will just be encouraging them to cross those breeds. And no respectable breeder would cross two dogs.


i coulnt agree more,the only reason i have my cross is becusehe was so god dam cute, both his parents had great hip and elbow scores and the litter of pups a freak accident we didnt even pay much money for him,we are still in contact with the lady too 

to many people are crossing all kinds of dogs for absolutely *stupid* money its ridiculous.


if i was you id look into the rotti but i am incredibly biased :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Check local rescue centres. But please don't use silly names such as those - they make my toes curl!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Check local rescue centres. But please don't use silly names such as those - they make my toes curl!


couldn't agree more, i've recently seen zuchon puppies for sale. took me ages to work out what they were.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

teshu said:


> couldn't agree more, i've recently seen zuchon puppies for sale. took me ages to work out what they were.


Bichon Frise x Shih Tzu?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

think so, that's what i guessed at anyways. there weren't any pics though.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

teshu said:


> think so, that's what i guessed at anyways. *there weren't any pics though*.


Just ask Google:2thumb:.
zuchon - Google Search


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Bichon Frise x Shih Tzu?


 
only thing i could think of was a zucchini and an onion.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

how about her

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ieds/512470-spanish-mastiff-x-rottweiler.html


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I am also against these designer cross breeds, but for my first dog I did want a Flatcoat retriever cross.

I really wanted a flatcoat, but with the lower risk of bone cancer that I hoped could come from having another retriever breed crossed in


----------

